# QDI PlatiniX 2e v2.0 Motherboard Drivers



## holleygee (Jul 27, 2009)

Its all in the title, but I'm having realy trouble finding hardware drivers for a QDI PlatiniX 2e v2.0 motherboard. There's nothing on the QDI site and there forum is down. If anyone has the original drivers for this motherboard, I would be REALLY appreciative! I just can't find them anywhere!!

thanks a lot

:4-dontkno


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

This site is UP!

http://www.qdigrp.com/qdisite/eng/Products/PlatiniX2ev2.htm


----------

